
Hydroxychloroquine helped save coronavirus patients, study shows - koolba
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/hydroxychloroquine-helped-save-coronavirus-study
======
greatgreenearth
It's been seen to have a positive effect, yes, but the Side-effects are said
to be much worse than the symptoms themselves. My advice would be to stay
home, stay safe and find something for one to do; like reading articles that
give us more knowledge about the world we live in. An example would be
[https://environmentbuddy.com/environment/10-examples-of-
keys...](https://environmentbuddy.com/environment/10-examples-of-keystone-
species/)

